# cystoscopy after hysterectomy



## nc_coder (Jan 7, 2015)

I have been told that I can code 58573 and 52000 together.  According to CCI edits, these are allowed to be billed together.  However, I have also read a couple of things that suggest these should not be billed together if the cystoscopy is done just to check for injuries after the lap hysterectomy.  Can anyone point me to something that definitely says do not do this?  I have googled cystoscopy after hysterectomy and several "opinion" statements came up, but nothing specifically saying not to do it from a credible source.


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Jan 7, 2015)

Let me first say that you are correct in one aspect. The cystoscopy "can" be billed with a hysterectomy during certain circumstances. Say the patient has a history of UTI and the patient had cystoscopy during the same operative session by a different physician. You could then code (in ASC) for both procedures with a -59 modifier on the cystoscopy code. 
However,
If the cystoscopy is performed strictly to ensure that no damage occurred during the hysterectomy procedure, then No, you cannot code a diagnostic cystoscopy with the hysterectomy. 
NCCI lists 52000 with any hysterectomy code as a RED FLAG and states that it is inherent to the procedure.

Hope this helps


----------

